# amplifier power switch mod for 18" hardwire extension and external switch



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

Is there a safe way to house your amplifiers in the next room and wire them all together to a block and run an 18" heavy gauge wire through the wall to a switch, which would turn on all the subwoofer amplifiers? I would need to turn on the power to 2-4 EP4000 amplifiers in an adjacent room, and this seems like a reasonable solution if it were done in such a fashion as not to be a fire hazard. If the block and running them through one wire was problematic, I could even do a switch for each amplifier and separate wires. If this is a bad idea, I will probably just use Niles AC-3 for each amplifier. Just exploring options and searching out answers to ideas. Thanks. Zac.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Couldn't you just wire a wall switch in one room to an outlet in another room?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What fitzwaddle said: Why not just wire in a standard wall switch to switch the outlets the amps are plugged into?

That said, with 4 amps you might want to use two dedicated circuits. You could wire each circuit’s outlet to a separate switch (a commercial grade device would be preferable). Alternately, you could use a double-pole switch that would turn on both circuits’ outlets at the same time.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

